# My baby has a boil on his bum.......



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

Just got back from the doctor, and my baby has a boil on his bum. She's checking it for MRSA, but I have no clue how he would get that







: He hasn't been in the hospital since he was born (he's 17 months) and he stays home with me, DH or grandma 99% of the time.

Dr. said the pus needs to come out of the boil, but when I read on the net, it says don't squeeze it..........then how do I get the pus out?

Any other good ideas for treating this thing? It hurts him like heck, especially when we squeeze the pus out


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

If this were my child, I would start giving him sodium ascorbate to bowel tolerance. There's a thread with more info.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Start doing hot compresses. Hot (as hot as baby will tolerate) wet washcloth, try for 15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day. (Not easy, I know.) A hot sitz bath or very shallow bath will also do it. This will bring the boil to a head -- you'll see a tiny whitish-yellow dot appear. Keep doing compresses, and the skin will open on its own -- no squeezing necessary -- and you can get the pus you need for a sample.

After it starts draining, keep doing compresses regularly until it doesn't seem to be draining any more.

I might avoid putting anything on it like tea tree oil or oregano oil until it's come to a head and drained some.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My DD's have had a few of these....I am a SAHM too so they can just happen. I never squeezed them because doing so could make it worse. My DD's went on antibiotics for them and they cleared up rather quickly.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

we had a big problem with staph in our home.

bil got the first one(lived with us) 4years ago

I got a couple

then FIL (living with us) got them recurringly

dh got one after he popped a zit

then around 2yo and 12m my dd's both got them on their bums...









AND my oldest had a pimply rash on her bum for MONTHS (staph infection) she did 3 rounds of antibiotics before I just stopped because OBVIOUSLY it wasn't working !!!

Grapefruit seed extract is what I started giving her and the rash went away..

My brother lived with us shortly after this and he got them also... they stopped when he moved out...

my sister (living with us now) has never had one !!

((wow I think my whole family has lived with me at one point)

My advice... grapefruit seed extract... really nasty but SOOO worth it !!!


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

So the GSE orally?

And he's already at the skin popped open, draining part. The doc got a sample today because it oozed all over when I took his diaper off at the office.

So nice hot compresses at every diaper change. And stick him in a shallow tub in really hot water......

So it really will stop draining? It seems like so much pus is coming out and will never stop, LOL.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, if it's draining, I might go for the compresses over the tub. Just to avoid spreading whatever the pathogen is. Good that it's draining though!

And yeah, a really phenomenal amount of stuff can come out of a boil.









The trend in MRSA, now, is that community-acquired infections are on the rise. That stuff is everywhere now!


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

My suggestion is to put tea tree oil on it. Full Strength. I have recommended this to many people and used it myself. I has taken care of it every time that I am aware of. My friend's DS had boil on his head and they told him he would need surgery to remove it. She used TTO and it went away...no surgery. It is worth a try.


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

I forgot to mention...TTO is an anti fungal and antibacterial so it should clear up infection too.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

I put 3-4 drops of grapefruit seed extract in a sippy cup about 2 or 3 times a day. AND rubbed some on my dd's bottom...
And I am glad to hear is it draining. it seems like the boils my dc had lasted FOREVER and they were in so much pain....

Heres something from the site above....
I found my GSE from the local natural med store...

"*Internal uses include but not limited to:* Digestive Upsets, Gastrointestinal Disorders, Diarrhea and Food Poisoning. Infections from: Parasites (single and multi-celled), Bacterial, Viral and Fungal. Candida Yeast Infections, Thrush and Chronic Fatigue. Oral Infections: Tooth Plaque, Gum Disorders, Breath Freshener and Mouthwash. Colds and Flu, Sore Throats, Strep Throat, Ear Inflammation / Pain, Gassiness, Sinusitis and much more!
*External uses include but not limited to:* Acne, Athletes Foot, Nail Fungus Infections. Skin Infections: Fungal / Bacterial / Parasitic / Viral / Ringworm, Cuts / Wounds. Warts, Poison Ivy/Poison Oak, Rashes, Jock Itch, Shaving Itch, Dandruff, Cold Sores / Herpes, Head Lice, Chickenpox, Cracked Lips, Toothbrush Cleaning and much more!
Physicians have observed that the herpes simplex virus becomes inactive just ten minutes after the application of grapefruit seed extract."


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

*NEVER squeeze a boil.*

Here is what *I* would do.

First let her soak in warm water. Let the boil come to the surface.

Have a snake bite kit ready and use it per instructions.

You use it the same way as if you were getting the poison out of a snake bit.

The boil may come to a head several times and you may have to do it again in a day or two.

Use TTO diluted on the wound.

Keep it clean and dressed to avoid getting dirt into it.

Feed her plenty of probiotics (food) and sodium ascorbate or any Vita C you happen to have.


----------

